# 2013 SMF South Florida Gathering Picture Thread



## dougmays (Nov 11, 2013)

Man what a great time!! Just looking through these pictures before posting them makes me want to go back and relive it! Going to book for next year soon:)

Hope you all enjoy, and more to come from other members that took pictures....

Getting my site set up for the weekend!













IMG_20131107_140449_839.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Keith (JckDanls07) all setup with his neighbor Joe (Boykjo)













IMG_20131107_140453_317.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Joe's Site after his long 13 hour drive from NC!













IMG_20131107_140509_549.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Keith getting his smokehouse set up













IMG_20131107_160341_654.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Joe was vital to the weekends sausage and snack stick making! Thanks Joe!













IMG_20131107_160344_371.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_160355_832.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Ron (RubbinButts) enjoying the beautiful weekend weather with his wife Bonnie













IMG_20131107_160401_297.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Ron's 40' tent provided a great gathering location for us to stay cool while eating and other activities 













IMG_20131107_160420_383.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






We were in luck! There was a Sonny's BBQ close to the entrance of the park so we all just kept our smokers packed up. NOT LOL!













IMG_20131107_172004_238.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Kieth, his wife Charlotte, Joe, and Don (OrlandoSmoKing) enjoying our first official night's bonfire













IMG_20131107_183336_912.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_183344_215.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






My phone's camera flash is not very good













IMG_20131107_183354_357.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Prepping some mushrooms, green beans and garlic for dinner













IMG_20131107_183750_377.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Kieth's mini WSM heating up!













IMG_20131107_183837_318.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_183844_525.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Sautéed some green beans, mushrooms and garlic













IMG_20131107_190434_849.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Oh and steak!













IMG_20131107_191400_814.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Tried to get pictures of Joe's homemade sausage we had as well but the vultures swooped in! LOL













IMG_20131107_193309_747.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131107_203741_277.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Friday began our weekend long sausage making! Don and Keith chopping up butts...how many? 100lbs worth!!!













IMG_20131108_080928_202.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_080936_228.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






The first victim













IMG_20131108_080941_399.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Ron firing up his flat top for Friday's breakfast













IMG_20131108_080945_145.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Ron and Keith stuffin' sticks!













IMG_20131108_144200_390.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_144205_733.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_144212_490.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






mmmmmmmmm 













IMG_20131108_144436_590.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_144444_605.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Joe mixing up some of his famous (AND DELICIOUS) jalepeno cheddar sausage!













IMG_20131108_171502_826.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_171515_247.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Business never takes a break...also Ron really helped me out because i needed to print and sign some documents to send back to my realtor for a contract on a new house...yes we are some hi-tech rednecks 'round here!













IMG_20131108_171531_789.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






The first sausage and sticks gettin' smoked up













IMG_20131108_175453_434.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_175500_033.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_200004_306.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Keith checking the smokehouse













IMG_20131108_234114_449.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_234124_054.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_234131_594.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_234140_049.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_234145_084.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






First sticks are done! Sweet and Spicy













IMG_20131108_234335_137.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131108_234418_099.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






I Made up some of Jeramy's (JarJarChef) smoked cabbage recipe













IMG_20131109_111007_497.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Started the smoker around 9am saturday and get it pumping TBS all day long! Started out with cabbage for a lunch side dish, Ron's smoked baked beans, some ribs candy from my spare's trimmings, and i had some extra jalepenos laying around so i figured i'd smoke them up for some chipotle in adobo sauce













IMG_20131109_111054_551.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Ron's beans!! Delicious!













IMG_20131109_111058_420.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131109_111100_953.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Sweet&Spicy and Jalepeno snack sticks













IMG_20131109_115023_510.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131109_115030_547.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Rib time! Everyone got a lot quieter now and were focusing on ribs preparations! Here is Keith wish his.













IMG_20131109_115039_950.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Spycam on Steve (roadkill cafe) prepping his ribs













IMG_20131109_115047_785.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Keith cutting up his chicken for the competition and lunch













IMG_20131109_125005_461.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_20131109_125009_326.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Our first 4 judges for the Chicken competition! Keith and I walked the whole park trying to find judges. Can you believe people actually turned us down!!??













IMG_20131109_131849_337.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Waiting for the judging and results













IMG_20131109_131855_218.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Smoker was getting full! Steve's smoked mac N cheese, my ribs, steve's ribs, don's ABT's, Don and My competing smoked backed beans! (in order from bottom left to right and up to the 2nd level right to left)













IMG_20131109_151740_286.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






A Successful Saturday topped off with a fire where we all finally rested after a busy day! What a great end to an awesome weekend!













IMG_20131109_210649_127.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2013






Jeramy - sorry it doesn't' seem i got any pictures of you and your wife but i'm sure others have some!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures it is interesting to put a face to a name. Looks like a great time!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like the Weather Gods were on your side for the weekend!

Awesome!!

Todd


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 11, 2013)

Great weekend!

Thank you to all the sponsors and their support.

Doug you and the others who put the whole event together. You all did a great job! Thumbs Up

I will see what the wife has for pictures. I know I did not take any :th_crybaby2:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like tons of fun. Sorry i couldn't make it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2013)

*WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW​*
That sums it up in one word...  A great time was had by all (myself more than others)...  It was great to see old friends and to make new ones...  I have some pictures that Don's daughters took..  haven't loaded em on the computer yet but will post some when i do...  I won't be back home until next week (still on vacation and at the same campground until Wed.   Then we are heading down to Homestead for the Nascar race.... 

I want to put a BIG THANK YOU out to the sponsors that sent product... what a great thing y'all do...  so thanks again...  

So until I get home see y'all soon


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 11, 2013)

Looked at wife's phone. Yes she took pictures and I will put them up tomorrow. They are a little bias, so you are warned......


----------



## dougmays (Nov 11, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Looks like the Weather Gods were on your side for the weekend!
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> Todd


Yea weather was great! highs in the 80's and cool at night, oh and NO RAIN!! that's always a plus


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 12, 2013)

I really need to give a shout out to Joe (Boykjo) here...   This guy will give you the shirt off his back (as evident with others he helped out)...  When he was packing to leave, he walked over and handed me his 5lb stuffer...  saying, "Here you can have this, I never use it anyways as I have a 30lb electric.. plus I am going to get the 11lb'r after using Ron's (rubbinbutts) "... So Joe, thanks Bub..  I owe you one and will pay back some how at the N FL Gathering....

Jeff is the one that needs the most thanks..  he's the one responsible for these awesome gatherings...  If it wasn't for him starting this forum we would have never come together and done this..... *"THANKS JEFF"*

Sponsors of the forums...  Thanks you guys for the product you sent...  It will all be put to good use... It makes the comps. all the more competitive to know we will win your awesome products....  

Doug...  "YOUR THE MAN" ...  If it wasn't for you and Al (SmokinAl) putting together the first gathering for S. FL...  we would all have been sitting home twiddling our thumbs...  thanks bro....

so here's a few more pics to make y'all drool and wish you could/would have been here....

Here's the SMF Crew 













South FL. Gathering 2013 011.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






the clean up crew looking for anything that fell 

(Don's)













South FL. Gathering 2013 040.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Ours













South FL. Gathering 2013 014.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Jeremy's













South FL. Gathering 2013 055.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






The judges enjoying some awesome ribs (all but mine, they sucked)













South FL. Gathering 2013 017.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Rib winner...  Jeremy, receiving the awesome products from sponsors (he also won chicken, but I don't have a pic of that, sorry)













South FL. Gathering 2013 059.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Special dish table (submitted for comp)...  Cheese cake, 2 baked beans, no boil mac and cheese, broccoli salad and shrimp ? (help out here Jeremy) 













South FL. Gathering 2013 035.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Ron's winning special dish...  Cheesecake













South FL. Gathering 2013 032.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






Ron accepting more of the sponsors products













South FL. Gathering 2013 058.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






my wife (Charlotte) and her best friend and husband...  She had no idea I invited them over..  surprised the hell out of her (thanks for coming Mavis and Trevor)













South FL. Gathering 2013 054.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






that"s about it for my pics....

oh waittttttttttttt...  I do have one more....

this is the 3rd batch of sticks out of the smokehouse that we did on Sunday...  everybody pretty much left except Don, Joe, and myself













South FL. Gathering 2013 066.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 12, 2013






I can honestly say...  we pretty much got our wish on making mostly snack sticks.... As Doug said...  we really did wish the gathering wouldn't have ended so soon....  so those that couldn't get reservations for this years gathering, make sure you get your reservations in early for next year....

*WHAT A BLAST WE ALL HAD*....  from what I remember of it (the shine was flowing and it was good)  :biggrin:


----------



## mike65 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wonderful to see ya'all have a GREAT time.  How was the weather?


----------



## orlandosmoking (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Wonderful to see ya'all have a GREAT time.  How was the weather?





dougmays said:


> Yea weather was great! highs in the 80's and cool at night, oh and NO RAIN!! that's always a plus


LOL.......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Wonderful to see ya'all have a GREAT time.  How was the weather?



weather was perfect...  well...  could have been a little cooler....


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 12, 2013)

Weather was GREAT!!!! 

So here are the pictures I took from wife's phone.They tend to be a little bias on subject matter....

My little helper ready to go.













2013-11-09_09-55-54_148.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Working on the cucumber for the escabeche for the "Something Special" entry.

Recipe for those interested http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127617/shrimp-escabeche-w-pic













2013-11-09_09-59-48_565.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Smoked them hot and fast instead of poaching.













2013-11-09_10-43-49_709.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Our view of the compound.













2013-11-09_11-40-57_143.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Our guard dog. Even if she just saw you, for some reason she would greet you with a bark......













2013-11-09_11-42-12_557.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Chicken was working.













2013-11-09_11-54-01_893.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Getting the ribs ready for a short nap before the cooker.













2013-11-09_12-20-21_854.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_12-20-31_758.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Choosing which pieces to present to judges.













2013-11-09_12-37-37_520.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Waiting till turn in.













2013-11-09_12-39-39_4.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






She likes the shade....













2013-11-09_13-10-58_311.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Our chicken panel of judges.

The couple on the left was very serious about their job and eating!













2013-11-09_13-19-08_630.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Keith being a good host!













2013-11-09_13-20-02_212.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Doug and Steve counting the votes.













2013-11-09_13-23-57_410.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Our judges did a great job of cleaning their plates!!













2013-11-09_13-24-57_482.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






I was shocked to win after all the talk the night before.













2013-11-09_13-26-28_432.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Thank you to Jeff (book) and Todd 96" tube smoker and pellets) for the loot.













2013-11-09_13-28-06_756.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






My little buddy looking for her share of the loot!!!













2013-11-09_13-51-48_593.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_13-51-50_588.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






A little TBS flowing. Next time will have to remember the charcoal basket. Was a bit of a battle at times.













2013-11-09_15-46-24_760.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Some of the amazing weather!!













2013-11-09_15-47-46_331.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Right where i want them. Now to wrap.













2013-11-09_15-51-13_497.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_15-51-45_249.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






I used a modified version of Trigg's wrap sauce.













2013-11-09_15-52-52_541.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Not so secret addition, a bit of apple sauce. Who does not like pork chops and apple sauce???













2013-11-09_15-54-01_468.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






We had a bit of down time. Lets say I cook better than I play Corn Hole....... Steve and I were no competition for Ron and Kieth..... I think it was 21 to 4...... I will stick to cooking!!!













2013-11-09_16-47-38_800.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_16-48-28_727.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






A bit of final glaze.....













2013-11-09_17-03-32_743.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_17-03-52_991.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






My shrimp... if you look at the temp on the therm that is what it was in the sun..... 88 is not bad....













2013-11-09_17-11-48_702.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Frying the tostones













2013-11-09_17-14-48_297.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_17-20-54_697.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






I final check to make sure we were all set.













2013-11-09_17-34-19_749.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Our judges for the Ribs and Side dishes. The couple from earlier actually offered to pay to be judges again. They brought their kids and it was very cool watching them explain and talk through each item.













2013-11-09_18-14-58_797.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013


















2013-11-09_18-17-20_12.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






Time to go for now. Until next year........













2013-11-10_11-51-50_665.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 12, 2013






We had an amazing time!! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 12, 2013)

The Old Guys (Ron and Keith) beat us all!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 12, 2013)

dougmays said:


> The Old Guys (Ron and Keith) beat us all!!!



get ya some practice so when we beat ya next year it won't be so bad...  :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays (Nov 13, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> get ya some practice so when we beat ya next year it won't be so bad...


gotta build me a board and start practicing!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow... I wish I was there. It looks like it was a complete blast. You people probably gaind 20 pounds each.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 13, 2013)

BigTrain74 said:


> Wow... I wish I was there. It looks like it was a complete blast. You people probably gaind 20 pounds each.


So we'll see you next year BigTrain74?


----------



## rubbin butts (Nov 14, 2013)

*Doug, great job again. We surely enjoyed the weekend, and seeing everyone again. *

*Also enjoyed meeting new friends.*

*Joe, you are the best. Your certainly a wealth of knowledge when it comes to sausage making Your kindness and generosity towards others is second to none.*

*Keith, great job on the smokehouse, hope you enjoy the races. Get good use of that Pecan.*

*Don, Steve, and Jeramy, it was great meeting you and putting a face to a name.*

*We are already looking forward to next year, and are planning for the North Florida Gathering in the spring.*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to give a big thanks to TJohnson @ A-Maze-N Products for supporting SMF and all the Gatherings that we have every year. Todd you are truly a stand up guy.

View media item 269002


----------



## dougmays (Nov 15, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> I would like to give a big thanks to TJohnson @ A-Maze-N Products for supporting SMF and all the Gatherings that we have every year. Todd you are truly a stand up guy.
> 
> View media item 269002


Ditto what Brian said...

- Todd the A-Maze-N smokers, shirts, hats, and mats were great prizes for the competitions

- Jeff Thanks for the books and thank you for starting this forum because if it were not for you none of this would have happened! 

- Lisa (VacuumSealersUnlimited) the supplies you sent were great for bagging and sealing snack sticks and sausages

- Ed (IceDaddy) This would have been a much more expensive trip for all of us it it weren't for your ice coupons! Thanks so much!!


----------



## orlandosmoking (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone want more pictures???? Here you go:













IMG_1407.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1408.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1409.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1410.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1411.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1412.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1413.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1414.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1415.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1416.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1417.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1418.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1419.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1420.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1421.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1422.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1423.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1424.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1425.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1426.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1427.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1428.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1429.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1430.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1431.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1432.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1433.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1436.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1437.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1438.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1439.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1440.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1441.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1443.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1444.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1445.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1447.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1448.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1449.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1450.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1451.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1452.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1453.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1454.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1455.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1456.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1457.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1458.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1460.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1461.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1462.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1464.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1465.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1467.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1468.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1469.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1470.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1471.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1472.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1473.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1474.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1475.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1479.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1483.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1484.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1485.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


















IMG_1486.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, what a great time was had this year. It was so nice to meet up with old friends and make new ones. A *HUGE THANK YOU* goes out to all that attended and made this such an enjoyable gathering. Especially to Doug for putting this on, The Sausage Making Team - Joe, Ron, Keith - for educating us (and sending us home with such delicious goodies!!) and the sponsors for their contributions of their products. Congrats to Jeramy (jarjarchef) for his wins in both chicken & ribs and Ron (Rubbin' Butts) for the Special Side (that cheesecake was da bomb). All the entries were "First Place" and absolutely fantastic!! And thank you Doug for graciously sharing your campsite, space in your smoker and not to forget the jump start!!!

Although there's already been a bunch of pics posted, and some of these may be of the same subject matter, here are a few I took while having a great time.













IMG_0741.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0742.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0743.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0745.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0747.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0748.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0749.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0750.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0751.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0752.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0753.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013






*Doug's are the 2 racks on the left, mine are the 3 on the right.*













IMG_0754.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013






*Doug's Smoking Machine pumping out the TBS*













IMG_0755.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0759.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013






*A whole lotta snack sticks!! All are delicious!!!*













IMG_0760.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0761.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0762.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013


















IMG_0763.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 18, 2013






Until next year's.......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Doug, great job again. We surely enjoyed the weekend, and seeing everyone again.*
> *Also enjoyed meeting new friends.*
> 
> *Joe, you are the best. Your certainly a wealth of knowledge when it comes to sausage making Your kindness and generosity towards others is second to none.*
> ...



Thanks Ron...  made it back from the races in Homestead safe and sound...  what a blast we had down there...  everybody loved the snack sticks...  I also made a bunch of ABT's while there and they went over good as well...  I started cutting up the pecan today and making little chunks for the Mini WSM...  thanks for the wood, bub...  It will be put to good use....


----------



## saericksonfl (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!   That looked like a great time!


----------

